# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  A Cheap but Good Deal

## initiaz

Hi guys

Thought to share just incase any of you might be interested to get 1 as well. I just bought one for myself today off Online Shopping Deals NZ | Buy Cheap Today Only! | 1-day.co.nz . Might come very handy for the upcoming roar to get some good pictures and videos out in any sort of weather.

Check this link: Sony CyberShot Waterproof 16MP Camera | Buy Cheap Deals Online | 1-day.co.nz

Sale ends at 12pm today;

----------

